# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Missing Sum at Bottom Right Corner

## dalewms2

I am just starting to use Excel 2010.  I no longer see the sum that previously appeared at the bottom right with the total.  How can I re-activate this?

Thanks

----------


## tigeravatar

You can customize the display of certain options on the Status bar. Right-click the Status bar and select an option to enable the feature. Options that appear with a check mark are already active.

----------


## ChemistB

If you right click on that tool bar (lower right) you should see a list of options you can activate including SUM.   Does that work for you?

----------


## dalewms2

I can't seem to get to the tool bar on the bottom.  I know I should see Ready but I don't.  Can someone tell me how to adjust the window so I can view the toolbar?  Thanks

----------


## tigeravatar

dalewms2,

As far as I know, the only way to get the status bar back if it isn't displaying at all is to turn it back on via code:

in excel press Alt+F11 to open the visual basic editor
Press CTRL+G to open the "Immediate" window
In that window, type: Application.DisplayStatusBar = True
Press Enter

----------


## dalewms2

I have figured out that this problem (missing toolbar at the bottom) only occurs after I open a file from Box.net.  Is there a way to solve this? Thanks

----------


## Whizbang

Does the file(s) you are opening contain macros?  Check the Open event of the file to see if it is turning these off for some reason.

----------


## dalewms2

there are no macros in the file

----------


## Whizbang

I am wondering if the file is created by some sort of code or export and it just doesn't have all the file properties or whatever that a file should have.  I have noticed that before, that Excel files created by another application can sometimes behave funny.

You could make a macro in your Personal workbook and just run that whenever you notice it is missing.

----------


## dalewms2

So far what I am doing to get around it is to save the file to my hard drive; close out of Excel; reopen Excel and then the bottom toolbar is there.

----------

